# Link G4 Xtreme vs M800



## r34skyline (Oct 20, 2004)

hi guys,

just trying to decide between ECU's...

brand new G4 xtreme (unless anyone is selling ) or second hand M800 with some things enabled, logging/wideband and sensors for that i believe, loom thing for rb26, also comes with coils and cdi module thingy (about 2100-2200 GBP)

things i want to do

- dual maps for 98 and E85 (also one for E70) 
- ethanol content sensor to determine which map to run
- something that can interpolate between maps depending on ethanol content
- AFR sensor

option for variable cam control down the track, and maybe even direct injection

to be honest, i don't really understand it all, but i figure i may as well get something that will handle pretty much everything i need and be future proof somewhat as well. 

also just want to check, the G4 Xtreme plugin is down a few features compared to a G4 Xtreme non-plugin?


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Motec M800 everytime if you can afford it, pretty sure it can do all you want it to. Chris Wilson on here, i think runs one.


----------



## r34skyline (Oct 20, 2004)

i know the M800 will have no dramas making my car hover if i asked it too, but obviously there is a 'significant' price difference and if the G4 Xtreme can handle it, then i can put the left over money to something else.


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

No matter which ecu you go for, its only as good as the person who is doing the maping. 

Motec is very very advanced, if this is a streetcar you would be ok with the Link, Autronic, Electromotive etc...


----------



## r34skyline (Oct 20, 2004)

i am aware of the age old tuner adage  a very sensible one that it is...
luckily i'm spoilt for good tuners. 3 very comfortable with motec, one of them has played quite a bit with Link's (and of course some Vipecs), but the other 2 are freaks so they would have no issues being able to sort out a Link if they had to.


----------



## aki (May 1, 2003)

The most important factor when choosing an ECU is the tuner/mapper and which system they’re most familiar with. Who will be carrying out mapping on your car and which system do they recommend?

I have a G4 Xtreme fitted to my car and I’m happy with how the ECU performs, I’ve found that I don’t need or use most of the advance features. I chose the G4 Xtreme over the direct plug in G4 unit because it had 8 ignition drivers (compared to 4 of direct plug in G4). The other main factor for me choosing the G4 Xtreme was the price; it was definitely the best value ECU when you compare it to the likes of Motec and other competitors. The most disappointing aspect of the Link G4 was their poor technical support. I was creating my own adaptor loom so that I could plug the G4 into the factory wiring harness and whenever I sent Link an email or posted something on their forum it would take ages for them to reply and when they did they didn’t seem very forthcoming with the information.

I’ve never had a Motec ECU and therefore don’t have first hand experience but speaking to people who do have them all of them really rate Motec’s technical support. Obviously that level of support does invariably cost more.


----------



## Skyline_500R (Sep 23, 2004)

I have a Link G4 ecu and am driving all the options you are talking about.
so:
dual maps for 98 and E85 (also one for E70) 
My tuner made the maps an everything in between the 98 ans E85.
So flex-fuel is working.

- ethanol content sensor to determine which map to run
- something that can interpolate between maps depending on ethanol content
I don't think I have the AFR sensor.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Link G4...... 9.4 1/4 mile and 156 mph......say no more!


.


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

aki said:


> I chose the G4 Xtreme over the direct plug in G4 unit because it had 8 ignition drivers (compared to 4 of direct plug in G4)


Are you sure about that?

I was told the Plug in G4 for the GTR is the same firmware and setup as the G4 Extreme, but has less inputs/outputs.


----------



## hpt_simon (May 20, 2006)

sub boy, 

the g4 plug in has batch fire (wasted spark) but sequetial injection if i remember right


----------



## r34skyline (Oct 20, 2004)

ok, so the plugin is down a little on features...

anyone know how much i'd be looking at for getting an adaptor loom made up? the second hand M800 i'm looking at has some sort of adaptor loom already made for it apparently

Skyline_500R, mind if i ask how much the ethanol content sensor is? and also out of curiosity, what fuel system you're running?

and are there any issues people have been having with injector % on the MFD for R34 and g4? vipec owners were having this issue - the aircon clutch something-a-rather problem was fixed with a relay, but don't know if the injector one was fixed.


----------



## muzzer2002 (Oct 10, 2007)

i got a g4 extreme and an adaptor loom to fit straight into my 33gtr from rob at r.i.p.s


----------



## Red R Racing (Aug 22, 2009)

Ludders said:


> Link G4...... 9.4 1/4 mile and 156 mph......say no more!
> 
> 
> .


until you need to log something...i had a vi-pec v88 and it was a really good ecu and punched well above its weight for the price...that was until we tried to log runs to fine tune the car. It constantly gave false values was very basic and difficult to use/interpret.

Ditched it for an M800 MoTeC and have not looked back. Logging is simply awesome and comparing it to the motec logging is like comparing the latest iMac to an Atari 2600.

All other features of the Vi-pec were impressive though, if you dont need the logging go the vi-pec.


----------



## Skyline_500R (Sep 23, 2004)

r34skyline said:


> Skyline_500R, mind if i ask how much the ethanol content sensor is? and also out of curiosity, what fuel system you're running?


I have 2 in tank pumps, both 280L. So 2 fuel lines and 1 return. 1200cc injectors, Greddy fuelrail, 2 fuelfilters.

I have the sensor and a analyzer. Without the fuellines etc. they were something of 500 to 600 pounds


----------



## Chris Wilson (Aug 20, 2001)

What I bought when I bought Motec was support. Support in the form of pages of known and Motec recommended UK agents and tuners. Support in the form of Motec's superb, constantly updated web site with documentation aplenty and an active web forum manned by Motec staff. Support in the form of Motec's head office where I can e-mail a map or data log and an expert will look at it and advise, free of charge. Support in the form of three folders full of downloaded training manuals for when I feel brave enough to change something myself. As a bonus I get free software updates, and a damned fine and reliable ecu with FANTASTIC resale residuals. Do I think they are expensive? NO, for what you get they are cheap. The lesser costing ecu's are expensive, in terms of time wasted, frustration and poor residuals  It's when you have a problem the true differences between the brands becomes apparent, like when you are on track or race day, have an issue and need someone to help you. Having what's probably the world's most popular and best supported ecu then seems just what you need, or perhaps what you SHOULD have bought?


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

Chris Wilson said:


> What I bought when I bought Motec was support. Support in the form of pages of known and Motec recommended UK agents and tuners. Support in the form of Motec's superb, constantly updated web site with documentation aplenty and an active web forum manned by Motec staff. Support in the form of Motec's head office where I can e-mail a map or data log and an expert will look at it and advise, free of charge. Support in the form of three folders full of downloaded training manuals for when I feel brave enough to change something myself. As a bonus I get free software updates, and a damned fine and reliable ecu with FANTASTIC resale residuals. Do I think they are expensive? NO, for what you get they are cheap. The lesser costing ecu's are expensive, in terms of time wasted, frustration and poor residuals  It's when you have a problem the true differences between the brands becomes apparent, like when you are on track or race day, have an issue and need someone to help you. Having what's probably the world's most popular and best supported ecu then seems just what you need, or perhaps what you SHOULD have bought?


Chris,

I agree 100% to this. This is spot on for the person who does his own maping, or maps other peoples cars.
But for the average person who drives a streetcar, or does not have the skills to do his own maping it is overkill. 

If you dont do any maping yourself, you should buy something that the guys who will do the maping reccomends / are familiar with. 

I have seen people buy different brand of ecu`s, then to be told by the tuner that it is crap, when in fact its the knowledge of the tuner which is crap. 

You get the idea....


----------



## Chris Wilson (Aug 20, 2001)

For sure, yes I agree with that, too. If you are just wanting a map on a modded engine and you won't be wanting to fiddle with it at all the time, or add extra features or sensors, or fit it to other engines / cars, then any reliable ecu that will run the features needed should suffice. To me an ecu must have the ability to run different engines and be easily able to run different features as I need them. For example my M800 will be used on a 4 cylinder turbo 1.6 engine, a 6 cylinder twin turbo, a V6 N/A and a V8 N/A. It can hold all four maps and I can select what map is needed for the engine. I am also a fiddler by nature and can't resist trying new ideas or altering things  I had a 2.5 GTS-t engine on a Power FC and it ran quite well and the ecu never gave any issues at all.


----------



## aki (May 1, 2003)

Red R Racing said:


> until you need to log something...i had a vi-pec v88 and it was a really good ecu and punched well above its weight for the price...that was until we tried to log runs to fine tune the car. It constantly gave false values was very basic and difficult to use/interpret.
> 
> Ditched it for an M800 MoTeC and have not looked back. Logging is simply awesome and comparing it to the motec logging is like comparing the latest iMac to an Atari 2600.
> 
> All other features of the Vi-pec were impressive though, if you dont need the logging go the vi-pec.


Aren't you the same chap that was singing the praises about how good the vipec was compared to the motec on skyline Australia forum and that you had sold your motec for the vipec v88. Have you now gone back to motec?


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

> also just want to check, the G4 Xtreme plugin is down a few features compared to a G4 Xtreme non-plugin?


No such thing as a g4 extreme plug in for GTR
g4 or g4 storm I think, Im pretty sure the storm still has sequential injection and launch control and antilag etc:
You could always llok on their website ....
TBH If you can get a motec with everything you need already, secondhand then its a good option.
But The G4 has more than enough function for most people unless you specifically want other stuff...
The thing I hate about motecs is that every function other than the basci mapping, is an additional expense...so you already have the ecu but you want launch control, thats an additional $xxx then you want antilag, thats an additional $xxx
99% of people would have more than enough functionality from the G4 storm and still never do everything the are capable of.


----------



## fun123 (Apr 16, 2010)

pupsi said:


> Motec M800 everytime if you can afford it, pretty sure it can do all you want it to. Chris Wilson on here, i think runs one.


The M800 doesn't do direct injection, not that anyone could seriously consider it for a RB26 as the cost to re-engineer the head would be too much.

Motec does a new M1 series ECU and there are two direct injection models in the lineup


----------

